
German Court Bans Tesla Ad Statements Related to Autonomous Driving - kyle_morris_
https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2020/07/14/business/14reuters-tesla-autopilot-germany.html
======
fsflover
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23833140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23833140)

